# Which is the better board for slush in spring



## Jon De Guzman (Mar 18, 2019)

Hello guys. Just wanted to quickly ask,


Out of the two boards I currently have in my quiver, which should I bring to the Tahoe 50F slushy snow conditions this weekend

———————————————————

Capita Mercury 153cm

https://www.evo.com/snowboards/capi...MImISuu6O54QIVxR-tBh1hGw12EAAYASAAEgK2PfD_BwE

Or

Libtech T rice Orca 153cm 

https://www.evo.com/snowboards/lib-...MIw5-1lLy54QIV6h-tBh2gPw1FEAAYASAAEgLpQPD_BwE

——————————————————-

I was told that the orca is a powder board and I might not have a good time on it in these slushy conditions. I ABSOLUTELY LOVE THIS THING when it’s cold. 

Isn’t the capita slush slasher almost the same profile? (Super wide and short to tiny tail like the orca?)

Or am I better suited to the mercury for these conditions?

I can only bring one board this weekend due to limited spacing in the vehicle. 

I don’t do park at all but sometimes hit little jumps and stay mostly on groomers and tree lines. But I haven’t boarded in warm spring conditions. 

Any input would be helpful ?


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

you need another board.


----------



## Jon De Guzman (Mar 18, 2019)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> you need another board.


I wish I could buy another one. Which do you think would be better in my situation though?


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Mercury

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Man, you're really overthinking slush conditions lol. Both boards will be fine.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

You're trying to tell me that your vehicle is so stuffed, you can't slide that extra board underneath the other one?

Without bindings on it? It's about 1cm, 2cm @ the most:dry:

Pics, or you're full of shit haha


TT


----------



## Jon De Guzman (Mar 18, 2019)

Rip154 said:


> Mercury
> 
> The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.





SlvrDragon50 said:


> Man, you're really overthinking slush conditions lol. Both boards will be fine.


 ok cool. Thanks. Figured I’d ask lol


----------



## Jon De Guzman (Mar 18, 2019)

timmytard said:


> You're trying to tell me that your vehicle is so stuffed, you can't slide that extra board underneath the other one?
> 
> Without bindings on it? It's about 1cm, 2cm @ the most
> 
> ...


What? How would I be full of shit? I wouldnt have mentioned it at the beginning of the thread and it shouldn’t matter if I should show if I have room or not honestly. 

Just asked a question. No harm in it. I simply don’t have room to bring another one otherwise I would. You know


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

In slush I bring the board with the most volume possible so I don't get stuck.

Also, flat or rocker helps; I find with camber boards the tips really dig into the slush and kinda slow you down. But I'm also heavy and like to ride as fast as I can and get cranky when conditions are slow.

So in your case I'd bring the Orca.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Jon De Guzman said:


> What? How would I be full of shit? I wouldnt have mentioned it at the beginning of the thread and it shouldn’t matter if I should show if I have room or not honestly.
> 
> Just asked a question. No harm in it. I simply don’t have room to bring another one otherwise I would. You know


So you're sticking to the "I don't have room" eh?
But not willing to show pics that you really don't have room....

You're full of shit haha.
No two ways about it.

You should now be obligated to bring both boards


TT


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

It's likely not going to be slush in the morning so plan accordingly. You need more boards.>


----------



## Jon De Guzman (Mar 18, 2019)

drblast said:


> In slush I bring the board with the most volume possible so I don't get stuck.
> 
> Also, flat or rocker helps; I find with camber boards the tips really dig into the slush and kinda slow you down. But I'm also heavy and like to ride as fast as I can and get cranky when conditions are slow.
> 
> So in your case I'd bring the Orca.


Thank you!! I appreciate you. That makes a lot of sense. Thanks I’ll probably be bringing the orca


----------



## Jon De Guzman (Mar 18, 2019)

Paxford said:


> It's likely not going to be slush in the morning so plan accordingly. You need more boards.<img src="http://www.snowboardingforum.com/images/SnowboardingForum_2015/smilies/tango_face_devil.png" border="0" alt="" title="Devil" class="inlineimg" />


Yeah morning should be good. It started getting super sticky last weekend around 12 but I’ll definitely be good in the morning. 

Thanks!


----------



## Jon De Guzman (Mar 18, 2019)

Paxford said:


> It's likely not going to be slush in the morning so plan accordingly. You need more boards.<img src="http://www.snowboardingforum.com/images/SnowboardingForum_2015/smilies/tango_face_devil.png" border="0" alt="" title="Devil" class="inlineimg" />


Definitely planning to get another board for the quiver next season


----------



## Jon De Guzman (Mar 18, 2019)

timmytard said:


> Jon De Guzman said:
> 
> 
> > What? How would I be full of shit? I wouldnt have mentioned it at the beginning of the thread and it shouldn’t matter if I should show if I have room or not honestly.
> ...


Lmao. Not sure why it matter to you to but okie dokie. 

Trust me if I could I would. You don’t have to believe me. But you’re more than welcome to keep entertaining me instead of actually giving advice lmao.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Snowing hard at Squaw all day today. Wet, heavy snow, but we had fresh tracks all afternoon. I was actually on my play board, a 154 Arbor Westmark, and although I would have rather been on my all mountain board, I would not have wanted a pow board. It would have been totally unnecessary.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

The better board for slush is the one that has the base grind for slushy conditions.

But since you're likely don't have a board with a dedicated base grind for spring riding...

If it's icy in the morning when the slush re-freezes, I would choose the board with the sharper edges, if both are the same, then probably the Lib-tech


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

tanscrazydaisy said:


> The better board for slush is the one that has the base grind for slushy conditions.


100% agree, base structure is the one thing that is overlooked the most that can actually make the biggest difference. Spring pattern > Warm temp wax. 

I also agree with @drblast, I'd bring the wider board being the Orca. Extra width is nice, especially on edge when you can sink so far into the snow and bootout much easier than on hardpack.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

tanscrazydaisy said:


> The better board for slush is the one that has the base grind for slushy conditions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So what is the best base for slush? I get the warm wax but is a textured base not good? In my limited experience the untextured base seemed better.


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

I brush in a chevron after hot wax, that’s the extent of my tooling.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Scalpelman said:


> tanscrazydaisy said:
> 
> 
> > The better board for slush is the one that has the base grind for slushy conditions.
> ...


Before and after. I wouldn't even call that a spring textured base, though definitely towards the warm end of the spectrum. You need texture to expel water from under the board to stop that typical spring suction effect, similar to a car tire. 


image uploader


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

Scalpelman said:


> So what is the best base for slush? I get the warm wax but is a textured base not good? In my limited experience the untextured base seemed better.


Sorry, that's skier talk I was doing, I shouldn't have mentioned it in a snowboarding forum

https://www.racewax.com/base-structure-theory/
Ski base structure how-to
https://www.tognar.com/base_structure_tips_ski_snowboard.html

And there are more links on it.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

tanscrazydaisy said:


> Sorry, that's skier talk I was doing, I shouldn't have mentioned it in a snowboarding forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sweet. More information to geek out on.


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

How were conditions? Ice in the morning or all good? I am heading up north this weekend.


----------



## Jon De Guzman (Mar 18, 2019)

Paxford said:


> How were conditions? Ice in the morning or all good? I am heading up north this weekend.


very icy in the morning but that didnt last long. around 1030 it turned to slush super quickly. 

I ended up choosing the Orca over the Mercury for the day and it felt nice, felt like i made the right decision considering everyones input. 

Mostly stayed in the trees though to stay in the shade lol. toasty day


----------

